

An introduction to ASM80 - mmaly
http://www.uelectronics.info/2014/11/15/an-introduction-to-asm80/

======
fit2rule
Ah, for a minute there I was excited that someone had written an onboard
assembler that targeted multiple CPU's, but then I read the article .. its a
wonderful thing to see such things being made as a cross-platform OS
development environment for 8-bit CPU's in this day and age. Still, I yearn
for better onboard tools. :)

~~~
custardcream
You probably want FORTH then :)

~~~
fit2rule
Yeah, actually for me at the moment, Lua is the thing, eLua specifically. No
onboard editor .. yet!

